# I <3 Commuters.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sometimes we just make cycling too complicated. But you know, there are a lot of folks out there who aren't concerned about style, equipment, fashion or much else. They just want to get to where they are going.

I like that!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice pics. Looks like the people I see every day riding to work--as long as the weather is nice.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

great shots! guy on the trek is riding really high!


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

That last shot is my favorite.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great shots....I like old guy on the fixie with the midge bars


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> That last shot is my favorite.


Checking out the photos tonight I was surprised at the number of folks riding in flip-flops.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great shots....I like old guy on the fixie with the midge bars


He is a fellow RBR poster and year 'round commuter "KWL" who has turned up in several of my photo threads.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> He is a fellow RBR poster and year 'round commuter "KWL" who has turned up in several of my photo threads.



oops...I'll take back the "old" comment and substitute "seasoned"


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> oops...I'll take back the "old" comment and substitute "seasoned"


That is ok, he stopped and chatted for a while. We were talking about retirement and that likely makes us both old.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

were you hiding behind a tree or something? not one of them waved. arrogant elitists...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> were you hiding behind a tree or something? not one of them waved. arrogant elitists...


Not so Grasshopper......


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

It'd take a month around here to see that many commuters at a single intersection.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i keep noticing how many more people in my area are using their bikes lately. especially now that school has started, i see moms pulling trailers with little going to meet up with their kids and ride home together.

the more i think about it, the more i realize my town has done a great job with the trail network.there are only three areas that need connectors (they built a brand new park outside of the town, but could be reached by bike), and i think they are working on it. for the past three years they have built new trail links, one a year...and they even plow some of them in the winter!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> It'd take a month around here to see that many commuters at a single intersection.


That was 15 minutes and as usual, I missed some.....


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

MB1 said:


> He is a fellow RBR poster and year 'round commuter "KWL" who has turned up in several of my photo threads.


When I commute, I see him going the opposite way on the MVT pretty much every afternoon. In fact, I saw him yesterday. For some reason we never stop and talk but maybe I'll start waving. :wink5:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

nate said:


> When I commute, I see him going the opposite way on the MVT pretty much every afternoon. In fact, I saw him yesterday. For some reason we never stop and talk but maybe I'll start waving. :wink5:


KWL and Miss M probably saw each other every work day for 15+ years before we all met at one of my rides and figured out who we all were.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> were you hiding behind a tree or something? not one of them waved. arrogant elitists...


This has been brought up before. MB1 doesn't exactly plant himself in the middle of the trail/road/sidewalk. With his fast (read: expensive) camera, he ran off 4 frames of me before I even realised he was there. Of course if I didn't know him, I would have thought "who is that weirdo lying in the gutter" and moved on quickly.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That bike in the last picture-- I don't understand why I don't see more of those around. They are built with decent components by several manufacturers for around $400-$500. They can be had for less. That, to me, would make the ultimate second car for most people.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

nate said:


> When I commute, I see him going the opposite way on the MVT pretty much every afternoon. In fact, I saw him yesterday. For some reason we never stop and talk but maybe I'll start waving. :wink5:


Nate - You must have cut your hair and gotten a new bike. I look for the ponytail and maroon bike, but only remember seeing you once a couple of years ago. 

Dave - "Old guy"? Harumph! [wait....only old guys harumph] I guess it's time to consider using "Just for Men" for my beard.

MB-1 - Why is it there are so many young, good-looking women in these photo posts of yours? Did anyone recognize the hottie in the yellow jacket and blue helmet in the last series?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.blondie.com/dailies/index.asp?month=9&year=2008&comic=2008-9-11
I wish I could figure out how to copy this to the page, but here's the link anyway.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

KWL said:


> Nate - You must have cut your hair and gotten a new bike. I look for the ponytail and maroon bike, but only remember seeing you once a couple of years ago.


I cut my hair a few years ago and have kept it very short. I still ride the maroon Cannondale, but also have a gray Kogswell Model G that I was riding yesterday. I split total miles about equally between the two but probably ride the Kogswell more often for commuting.

The first picture in the following post (I'm on the right) is the same kit and bike I had yesterday, but my helmet was red and white. The other jersey I wear a lot is a Black Dog jersey.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1255153&postcount=3


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

jd3 said:


> https://www.blondie.com/dailies/index.asp?month=9&year=2008&comic=2008-9-11
> I wish I could figure out how to copy this to the page, but here's the link anyway.


Here ya go so you can save it, I laugh at the face of right click copy protection muhaahaahaaha


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't feel so bad anymore. I started commuting home everyday after work in shorts and a T-shirt and don't even get a second glance from the roadies anymore.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Great shots! That corner reminds me of my wasted youth, full of p*ss and vinegar at Poseur's in Georgetown.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

foggypeake said:


> Great shots! That corner reminds me of my wasted youth, full of p*ss and vinegar at Poseur's in Georgetown.


Doesn't sound wasted to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*love em*



KWL said:


> Why is it there are so many young, good-looking women in these photo posts of yours? Did anyone recognize the hottie in the yellow jacket and blue helmet in the last series?


I am completely smitten by chicks on bikes. Can't help it. Nice pix.


----------

